# Sites sobre meteorologia



## tozequio (15 Fev 2006 às 21:49)

Que tal elaborarmos uma lista de sites relacionados com a meteorologia? Podia-se incluir os sítios onde vamos para saber previsões sobre tempo, precipitação, assim como sites com curiosidades ou factos históricos sobre o tempo. 

Que acham?  

Posso começar com alguns sites q costumo consultar

www.wetterzentrale.de - modelos de previsão meteorológica
www.snow-forecast.com - o nome diz tudo   
www.weather.com - previsão cidade a cidade ao longo de 10 dias

Certamente que a esmagadora maioria já conhece estes sites, mas para quem inicia-se apenas agora na área da "internet meteorológica" (no qual eu me inlcuo), este tópico pode ser de grande utilidade


----------



## Antonio (15 Fev 2006 às 22:57)

Boa ideia!!! Aqui vão alguns dos sites que utilizo...

http://www.dwd.de/de/SundL/Freizeit/Hobbymeteorologen/Leistungen/Hobbymet/Analyse.htm Previsão meteorológica com um mapa mundial de isóbaras
http://www.meteo.uni-koeln.de/meteo.php?show=En_We_We Site da Universidade de Colónia com previsões e dados meteorológicos relativos à Europa
http://meteosat.e-technik.uni-ulm.de/meteosat/index-latest.html Site da Meteosat, imagens de satélite
http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IDDS-cgi/listImages.pl?m=bnw Site da Eumetsat, filmes de satélite
http://www.solar.ifa.hawaii.edu/Tropical/ Tempestades tropicais no Globo
http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/ Imensos dados históricos sobre qualquer cidade do globo


----------



## dj_alex (15 Fev 2006 às 23:19)

aqui vão mais alguns:

http://152.80.49.216/tc-bin/tc_home.cgi -tropical cyclone

https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/PUBLIC/ -previsão meteorologia e oceanografia

http://www.weather.ul.pt/ - previsão numerica do estado do tempo da Faculdade de ciencias universidade Lisboa

http://www.fis.ua.pt/torre/ - previsao estado tempo Universidade Aveiro

Nestes últimos 2 sites, pode-se ver o que as universidade portuguesas que tem cursos de meteorologia/oceanografia (Faculdade de ciencias e a universidade de Aveiro ) fazem a nivel de previsão de tempo!!


----------



## dj_alex (24 Fev 2006 às 10:59)

Boas!!

Para não estar a abrir outro topic resolvi juntar neste mais alguns sites, no entanto, neste caso não são de previsão, mas sim de explicação:

http://wxmaps.org/pix/fcstkey.html (por Seringador)

http://www.theweatherprediction.com/habyhints/ (por dj_alex)

http://www.meteoasturias.com/cursosmeteo/mapas/cap6.htm (por Zoelae)

http://www.mar.mil.br/dhn/bhm/publicacao/download/cap-45.pdf (por dj_alex  noções de Meteorologia para Navegantes, bastante simples mas interessante e completo para quem quer aprender)

Só uma sugestão..porque não colocar este topic como "Sticky"

À medida que forem aparecendo mais sites no forum, vou tentando por aqui!!

Um abraço


----------



## Iceberg (10 Jun 2006 às 23:24)

Sem dúvida, uma extensa lista de links interessantes para variados sites meteorológicos, sempre úteis nas nossas consultas diárias.

Já agora, no site da UKMO, temos acesso a todos os sites estatais de todos os países do mundo.

Desculpem, mas ainda não percebi muito bem como se colocam os links nas nossas mensagens. Alguém me pode ajudar, please?


----------



## tozequio (11 Jun 2006 às 13:37)

Basta copiar o link para a tua mensagem


----------



## MetSul Meteorol (6 Ago 2006 às 09:45)

Amigos

Recém lançamos nosso novo site na web. Tem muito material interessante do Brasil, América do Sul e do mundo. Há dois blogs, sendo um dos meteorologistas e outro dos aficionados pelo tempo. Confiram que vale a pena. E, o melhor, está na nossa querida língua portuguesa.

www.metsul.com

Abração,

Alexandre Aguiar
MetSul Meteorologia
Porto Alegre - Brasil


----------



## Fil (12 Ago 2006 às 01:42)

Quem nos dera ter uma versão portuguesa do MetSul  

Para quem não conhece, aqui fica este blog:

http://mitos-climaticos.blogspot.com/

O autor é um activo "negacionista" do aquecimento global


----------



## VII (24 Ago 2006 às 23:07)

Acho que era porreiro haver aqui no forum um local especifico (talvez chamado Links sobre Meteorologia), onde os membros pudessem colocar links sobre meteorologia que conhecem e que vão conhecendo nas viagens pela web. 
Acabava por ficar uma base de dados bem organizada.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (25 Ago 2006 às 15:14)

Vejam este site:

http://www.meteociel.fr/cartes_obs/gens_display.php?lon=-7.805&lat=40.2667

Se mudarmos as coordenadas podemos ver os ensembles dos locais que pretendemos. 

Abraços


----------



## FSantos (26 Ago 2006 às 13:17)

Olá viva, todos os meses sai esta previsão para os próximos tempos:

http://www.metoffice.com/research/seasonal/monthly_forecasts/single_terce_cat2.html

Será mesmo assim?

Um abraço


----------



## Minho (26 Ago 2006 às 16:00)

FSantos disse:


> Olá viva, todos os meses sai esta previsão para os próximos tempos:
> 
> http://www.metoffice.com/research/seasonal/monthly_forecasts/single_terce_cat2.html
> 
> ...



Eu acho que não. Esses mapas são baseados puramente em estatísticas e não em Previsões Numéricas


----------



## Santos (26 Ago 2006 às 21:25)

"Sítio para seguimento de tempestades"

http://images.ibsys.com/sh/hurricanetracker/hurtracker.swf


----------



## dj_alex (27 Ago 2006 às 22:43)

Aqui mais um...

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/feature/wxfacts/

Muito bom para quem quer aprender mais sobre a meteorologia


----------



## Santos (28 Ago 2006 às 11:47)

Outro interessante creio eu, para seguimento da pressão

http://www.sfwmd.gov/org/omd/ops/weather/vortex1.gif


----------



## Luis França (28 Ago 2006 às 12:29)

Sites com fotos insólitas ou não de nuvens:

http://pic1.funtigo.com/valuca/?g=25544746&cr=1

http://ppfeyte.free.fr/indexE.htm

http://www.missouriskies.org/

http://extremeinstability.com/index.htm

http://www.atoptics.co.uk/phen800.htm

http://www.cloudappreciationsociety.org/


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 18:28)

UM LINK que vale a pena para as Previsões Sazonais! 

http://iridl.ldeo.columbia.edu/maproom/.Global/.Climatologies/Select_a_Point/


----------



## Luis França (30 Ago 2006 às 14:09)

Como não encontrei o tópico onde se falou do HAARP, aqui estão mais umas achegas para o "clima mundial":

http://www.abbaswatchman.com/Hurricane Katrina and Wilma.htm

Washington's new world order weapons have the ability to trigger climate change
http://www.fromthewilderness.com/free/pandora/haarp.html

HAARP Poses Global Threat
http://english.pravda.ru/main/2003/01/15/42068.html

Former Naval Physicist: Government Can Control Hurricanes
http://www.prisonplanet.com/articles/october2005/141005weather_modification.htm

Weather Modification  
http://twm.co.nz/wxwar.html


Ao princípio custa um pouco acreditar que aquele país esteja a "fabricar" o tempo mas o que é que nós sabemos acerca disso? Absolutamente nada daquilo que nos tentam impingir nos media? Será ficção? Duvido...


----------



## dj_alex (30 Ago 2006 às 14:14)

Luis França disse:


> Como não encontrei o tópico onde se falou do HAARP, aqui estão mais umas achegas para o "clima mundial":
> 
> http://www.abbaswatchman.com/Hurricane Katrina and Wilma.htm
> 
> ...



Nunca tinha ouvido falar em nada disso...Principalmente em "Government Can Control Hurricanes"...Qual é a vc opiniao???


----------



## Luis França (30 Ago 2006 às 14:51)

dj_alex disse:


> Nunca tinha ouvido falar em nada disso...Principalmente em "Government Can Control Hurricanes"...Qual é a vc opiniao???




Como já percebi este assunto é desconhecido no fórum ... aqui vão mais umas achegas:

Welcome to Air Force 2025
http://csat.au.af.mil/2025/index.htm

http://www.climate.org/PDF/clim_change_scenario.pdf

Environmental Warfare and US Foreign Policy:The Ultimate Weapon of Mass Destruction
http://www.globalresearch.ca/articles/GIL401A.html

The HAARP Filled Developmental Prototype (FDP)
http://www.haarp.alaska.edu/haarp/fdp.html

What Are the Effects of HAARP on the Ionosphere?
http://www.haarp.alaska.edu/haarp/ion4.html

The HAARP Cam
http://www.haarp.alaska.edu/haarp/cam.fcgi

Test Technology Symposium '97
"The Army After Next * How Will We Test?"
WEATHER MODIFICATION
http://www.dtc.army.mil/tts/1997/proceed/abarnes/


----------



## FSantos (1 Set 2006 às 21:55)

Viva, aqui vai mais um "link"

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/weur_1yrtemp.shtml

Se calhar já conheciam 

Cumprimentos


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Set 2006 às 10:50)

A quem quiser comprar umas coisinhas...

http://www.geonica.com/

Material Profissional de Meteorologia....tem tudo do melhor!!!


----------



## dj_alex (4 Set 2006 às 10:57)

]ToRnAdO[;8763 disse:
			
		

> A quem quiser comprar umas coisinhas...
> 
> http://www.geonica.com/
> 
> Material Profissional de Meteorologia....tem tudo do melhor!!!



http://www.geonica.com/addons/Folleto Sensor 260-700.pdf

Muito à frente


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Set 2006 às 11:13)

Muito á frente...devem ser os preços...mas eu vou investir aqui!!

Tem de tudo!!!  

O pior é a massa...$$$$, um gajo ate fica


----------



## Iceberg (4 Set 2006 às 18:15)

http://tempo.planetaclix.pt

Muito fixe!


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 12:54)

Aqui vão dois Links relacionados com o Inverno e a queda de neve no H.N. 

Neve
http://climate.rutgers.edu/snowcover/chart_anom.php?ui_set=nam
https://afweather.afwa.af.mil/public_images/MEURSFCSNTT048.GIF

Concentração/acumulação de Gelo e Neve
http://www.rap.ucar.edu/weather/surface/snowAFnh.gif
http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/CT/animate.arctic.0.html


----------



## Iceberg (11 Set 2006 às 23:56)

*Livros Sobre Meteorologia / Climatologia*

Ok, vamos então criar, por assim dizer, a nossa primeira biblioteca semi-virtual dedicado a tudo o que tenha a ver com Meteorlogia e Climatologia.

Vou dar os primeiros contributos:

*CALOR GLACIAL *de Luís Carlos Campos (para os amantes da próxima glaciação)

Uma visão alarmista, mas interessante, da próxima glaciaçao que, segundo o autor, está aí mesmo ao virar da esquina.

*LOS CLIMAS - Un futuro imprevisible?* de Biblioteca Larousse

Um excelente livro de bolso com o essencial para aprender sobre Climatologia

*HISTORIA DEL CLIMA - Desde El Big Bang A Las Catástrofes Climáticas*de Pascal Acot

Uma visão algo filosófica da evolução dos climas e a sua relação com a história e a sociedade

*O CALOR VEM AÍ - A Batalha Contra a Ameaça do Clima*
de Ross Gelbspan

Uma obra que nos alerta de uma forma muito racional para os perigos do aquecimento global.

*ALTERAÇÕES CLIMÁTICAS EM PORTUGAL: Cenários, Impactos e Medidas de Adaptação - Projecto SIAM II*
Este toda a gente sabe do que se trata, enfim, um excelentee trabalho de Filipe Duarte Santos e P. Miranda

*OS CLIMAS E OS SEUS SEGREDOS *das Selecções Reader´s Digest

Estilo o ABC do Clima, mas com muita qualidade e simplicidade 

De referir que os três primeiros livros podem ser encomendados via net através do site espanhol www.casadelibro.com, um excelente sítio para encontrar imensos livros de meteorologia e climatologia.


----------



## Rog (12 Set 2006 às 00:03)

*Re: Livros Sobre Meteorlogia / Climatologia*



iceberg disse:


> Ok, vamos então criar, por assim dizer, a nossa primeira biblioteca semi-virtual dedicado a tudo o que tenha a ver com Meteorlogia e Climatologia.
> 
> Vou dar os primeiros contributos:
> 
> ...



Ainda hoje me tinha lembrado de criar um tópico sobre livros... 
É relativamente difícil encontrar livros só sobre meteorologia, dos livros que referiste tenho o "Os climas e seus segredos", gostei bastante do livro, bem organizado; com qualidade!


----------



## dj_alex (12 Set 2006 às 10:54)

*Re: Livros Sobre Meteorlogia / Climatologia*

Meteorologia e Ambiente, Pedro M. A. Miranda, Universidade Aberta, 2001 
link: http://www.univ-ab.pt/disciplinas/dcet/ma1336/manual.htm

Fundamentals of Atmospheric Physics, Volume 61 by Murry L. Salby
link: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Fundamentals-Atmospheric-Physics-International-Geophysics/dp/0126151601/sr=1-1/qid=1158054515/ref=sr_1_1/104-6594165-5203907?ie=UTF8&s=books"]Amazon.com: Fundamentals of Atmospheric Physics, Volume 61 (International Geophysics) (9780126151602): Murry L. Salby, Roger A. Pielke Sr., Renata Dmowska: Books[/ame]


An Introduction to Dynamic Meteorology, Volume 88 by James R. Holton
link: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Dynamic-Meteorology-International-Geophysics/dp/0123540151/sr=1-1/qid=1158054471/ref=pd_bbs_1/104-6594165-5203907?ie=UTF8&s=books"]Amazon.com: An Introduction to Dynamic Meteorology, Fourth Edition (The International Geophysics Series, Vol 88) (9780123540157): James R. Holton: Books[/ame]

Physics of Climate by Jose P. Peixoto, Abraham H. Oort  
link : [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Physics-Climate-Jose-P-Peixoto/dp/0883187124/sr=8-1/qid=1158054432/ref=pd_bbs_1/104-6594165-5203907?ie=UTF8&s=books"]Amazon.com: Physics of Climate (9780883187128): Peixoto P. Jose: Books[/ame]

A nível de meteorologia na faculdade, acho que foi os livros que mais usei


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Out 2006 às 11:08)

Atenção:

Todos os estudos relacionados com 'VINCE' e 'DELTA' disponiveis em PDF no site: www.inm.es


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Out 2006 às 14:06)

]ToRnAdO[;12850 disse:
			
		

> Atenção:
> 
> Todos os estudos relacionados com 'VINCE' e 'DELTA' disponiveis em PDF no site: www.inm.es



esses ja estão disponiveis há algum tempo... 
No IM é q está há pouco tempo o estudo do vince

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/publicacoes/estudos/vince_20061009.jsp


----------



## Seringador (11 Out 2006 às 14:27)

Boas tinha este guardado para mim o mais completo possível Excelente mesmo, tem lá tudo e mais alguma coisa  
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ewall.html


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2006 às 15:25)

Seringador disse:


> Boas tinha este guardado para mim o mais completo possível Excelente mesmo, tem lá tudo e mais alguma coisa
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ewall.html



Bom site mto obrigado Seringador


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Out 2006 às 20:04)

Seringador disse:


> Boas tinha este guardado para mim o mais completo possível Excelente mesmo, tem lá tudo e mais alguma coisa
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ewall.html



Seu egoísta, querias este estudo tudo só para ti!  

Muito bom Seringador,  
Está visto que és a pessoa com melhores contactos na internet, deve ser do hábito das teleconexões!


----------



## filipept (11 Out 2006 às 22:55)

Bem não sei se este já está mas pareceu-me que não:

www.westwind.ch


----------



## Minho (11 Out 2006 às 23:36)

filipept disse:


> Bem não sei se este já está mas pareceu-me que não:
> 
> www.westwind.ch



Bemvindo filipept.
Sugiro que passes pelo* tópico de apresentações *para nos conheceres melhor e nós a ti


----------



## Bruno Campos (12 Out 2006 às 08:11)

filipept disse:


> Bem não sei se este já está mas pareceu-me que não:
> 
> www.westwind.ch



Bom link  
benvindo ao forum meteopt!
sugiro o mesmo q o minho e faças as apresentações no topic


----------



## Seringador (12 Out 2006 às 11:28)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Seu egoísta, querias este estudo tudo só para ti!
> 
> Muito bom Seringador,
> Está visto que és a pessoa com melhores contactos na internet, deve ser do hábito das teleconexões!



Lol


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Out 2006 às 11:50)

filipept disse:


> Bem não sei se este já está mas pareceu-me que não:
> 
> www.westwind.ch




BEM-VINDO FILIPEPT!!! 

Perito de depressoes nervosas da atmosfera ao seu dispor!!!


----------



## filipept (12 Out 2006 às 15:00)

Boas pessoal.

Obrigado a todos e desde já as minhas desculpas por não me ter apresentado mais cedo mas ainda não tinha visto a secção das apresentações, agora já está regularizado.


----------



## Minho (16 Out 2006 às 23:14)

Ora aqui vai um:

http://weather.uwyo.edu/upperair/sounding.html

Radiosondagens em todo mundo. E mais importante: Actualizado!


----------



## Seringador (24 Out 2006 às 12:24)

Boas,

Para ajudar tenho aqui uns Links, que foram e são os meus Manuais técnicos , acho-o excelente

http://www.zamg.ac.at/docu/Manual/start.htm

http://theweatherprediction.com/habyhints/

e ainda este que é de facto bom para análise

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/booty.weather/metinfo/


----------



## Bruno Campos (24 Out 2006 às 14:47)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Para ajudar tenho aqui uns Links, que foram e são os meus Manuais técnicos , acho-o excelente
> 
> ...



belos sites


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Out 2006 às 15:57)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Para ajudar tenho aqui uns Links, que foram e são os meus Manuais técnicos , acho-o excelente
> 
> ...



Muito bons links!  

Isto é leitura para um mês, como mínimo!  
Obrigado.


----------



## Seringador (24 Out 2006 às 16:33)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Muito bons links!
> 
> Isto é leitura para um mês, como mínimo!
> Obrigado.



ai um mês....


----------



## dj_alex (24 Out 2006 às 16:38)

Seringador disse:


> ai um mês....



1 mês é só para o primeiro link...e mm assim


----------



## Bruno Campos (25 Out 2006 às 11:35)

Glossario de Meteorologia  

http://amsglossary.allenpress.com/glossary


----------



## Minho (27 Out 2006 às 22:21)

Para saberem o estado dos bancos de gelo Ártico e Antártico:

http://arctic.atmos.uiuc.edu/cryosphere/


----------



## dj_alex (2 Nov 2006 às 11:05)

Bom link


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Nov 2006 às 11:10)

dj_alex disse:


> Bom link




Mas tu estás VIVOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Zoelae (3 Nov 2006 às 01:36)

*Re: Livros Sobre Meteorlogia / Climatologia*

Hoje encontrei este livro na biblioteca de Queluz mto interessante! É sobre o estudo de microclimas, uma área que me fascina... 

Rudolf Geiger, MANUAL DE MICROCLIMATOLOGIA O clima da Camada de Ar junto ao Solo, Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian, 2ª edição


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Nov 2006 às 07:51)

boas

aqui fica um site com varios canais de tv entre eles varios de meteo 

weather tv

http://wwitv.com

abraços meteo


----------



## Iceberg (25 Nov 2006 às 16:37)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> aqui fica um site com varios canais de tv entre eles varios de meteo
> 
> ...



Thanks, arjebelo!

Já adicionei aos meus favoritos ...


----------



## FSantos (28 Nov 2006 às 15:40)

Viva,

aqui vai um site onde podem calcular o zero térmico, bem como a cota de neve na vossa região. (pena estar em italiano mas penso que se percebe).

http://www.strettoweb.it/modules.php?name=meteoweb&pagina=zt

Penso que vai dar jeito para as próximas noites.  

Cumprimentos


----------



## Z13 (30 Nov 2006 às 14:29)

Para os q ainda não conhecem:

Aqui fica um site de uma empresa privada catalã que é bastante interessante, pelo menos para os q vivem no norte do país, pois os seus mapas incluem toda a zona a norte do Mondego.

http://www.meteosim.com/

devem seguir o link dos "mapas y estudios"

um abraço


----------



## dj_alex (30 Nov 2006 às 14:52)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Para os q ainda não conhecem:
> 
> Aqui fica um site de uma empresa privada catalã que é bastante interessante, pelo menos para os q vivem no norte do país, pois os seus mapas incluem toda a zona a norte do Mondego.
> 
> ...



Meteosim S.L. es una empresa privada fundada en el año 2003 por investigadores de la Universidad de Barcelona especializada en la modelización atmosférica. La empresa cuenta con dos socios importantes, Meso Inc. y AWS Truewind LLC, que aportan la base tecnológica y la experiencia de más de 20 años comercializando productos derivados de la predicción numérica del tiempo.


Nada mau...aqui no nosso cantinho é impensavel....


----------



## Nuno (5 Dez 2006 às 23:59)

http://www.windguru.cz/int/index.php?lang=eng


----------



## Fernando_ (7 Dez 2006 às 22:46)

Boas,  

Não sei si es interesante para vosotros,

http://62.42.233.0/saihtajo/datos/vermapas.asp?mapa=HG&tipoestacion=P&inicio=SI

Datos de precipitación y temperatura en la cuenca del río Tejo en Espanha (Extremadura, Toledo, Madrid)


----------



## Fernando_ (7 Dez 2006 às 22:48)

E igual para el río Ebro, muy útil para ver las tormentas, temperaturas y neves en Pirineos  

http://195.55.247.237/saihebro/datos/introduccion.asp

Comprimentos !


----------



## ACalado (8 Dez 2006 às 23:36)

não sei se já conhecem mas aqui fica, descobri pois ando a fazer um trabalho sobre hidrologia e dei com este site  
http://snirh.inag.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=4.3.2&objlink=&objrede=
http://snirh.inag.pt/snirh.php?main_id=2&item=2&objlink=&objrede=


----------



## Cumulonimbus (11 Dez 2006 às 01:18)

*Re: Livros Sobre Meteorlogia / Climatologia*



Zoelae disse:


> Hoje encontrei este livro na biblioteca de Queluz mto interessante! É sobre o estudo de microclimas, uma área que me fascina...
> 
> Rudolf Geiger, MANUAL DE MICROCLIMATOLOGIA O clima da Camada de Ar junto ao Solo, Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian, 2ª edição





Junto mais um fundamental.

Marcel Leroux, Global Warming – Myth or Reality? The Erring Ways of Climatology.


----------



## Zoelae (12 Dez 2006 às 03:46)

*Re: Sites sobre meteorologia/ Fóruns de Meteorologia*

Eis um fórum de meteorologia italiano:

http://www.umbriaforum.com/


----------



## Luis França (15 Dez 2006 às 18:24)

Links para Space Weather, neste caso, o Sol.

http://www.n3kl.org/sun/noaa.html

http://sohowww.nascom.nasa.gov/data/realtime-images.html/

http://www.sec.noaa.gov/pmap/index.html

http://smei.nso.edu/

http://nsosp.nso.edu/isoon/

http://www.astro.ucla.edu/~obs/intro.html

http://www.lmsal.com/SXT/


----------



## VII (22 Dez 2006 às 11:50)

http://www.its.caltech.edu/~atomic/snowcrystals/


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2006 às 16:10)

http://snirh.inag.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=4.3.2&objlink=&objrede=
Este site veio mesmo a calhar vai provar aos meus tios que quando estamos em Grândola a minha estação não está avariada como dizem quando vem na minha estação temperaturas abaixo dos 5 logo a partir das 20horas no dia 21 fez em Grândola -2.4ºC vou para lá amanha bem cedinho


----------



## Luiz Carlos M F (22 Dez 2006 às 22:17)

Também cito o Brasil Abaixo de Zero, único fórum semelhante ao MeteoPT existente no Brasil.

http://www.abaixodezero.com

Sds.,


----------



## Minho (29 Dez 2006 às 23:45)

Acho que este ainda não foi colocado:
http://climatic.educaplus.org/

Muito catita com umas belas animações. Para iniciação na meteo é do melhor


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2007 às 13:38)

Esse site é muito fixe


----------



## Rog (19 Jan 2007 às 00:15)

*Re: Livros Sobre Meteorlogia / Climatologia*

Um livro publicado recentemente pela Gradiva:

*A Agonia da Terra*




_Hubert Reeves
Frédéric Lenoir_

(210 pág.)
(14,40 € preço de capa)

Já tive oportunidade de o ler, mto interessante e abrangente sobre vários temas da actualidade, incluido o aquecimento global. 
Embora discorde de alguns argumentos apresentados, não deixo de considerar que é um bom livro e mto actual. Recomendo a leitura.


----------



## xicovsky (11 Mar 2007 às 18:25)

*estaçao wunderground*

o que é preciso para ter uma estaçao no wunderground?
onde é que se compra uma boa estaçao meteorologica digital?


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2007 às 19:37)

*Re: estaçao wunderground*



xicovsky disse:


> o que é preciso para ter uma estaçao no wunderground?
> onde é que se compra uma boa estaçao meteorologica digital?



Isso depende muito de quanto queres gastar passa por este tópico *http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=192*

E já para já apresenta-te aqui *http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=121&page=29*


----------



## GranNevada (13 Abr 2007 às 13:56)

*Site útil*

Talvez já conheçam .Tem rankings de temperaturas , precipitação , modelos , metars e muito mais .

http://www.ogimet.com/ranking.phtml


----------



## GranNevada (13 Abr 2007 às 13:59)

*Re: Site útil*

Estive agora a ver : 640 mm. em Al-Wafra , no Kuwait    
Espantoso , para ser onde foi ...


----------



## Dan (13 Abr 2007 às 14:10)

*Re: Site útil*



GranNevada disse:


> Estive agora a ver : 640 mm. em Al-Wafra , no Kuwait
> Espantoso , para ser onde foi ...



Deve ser um erro. Também no mês de Março existem vários dias com valores de precipitação dessa ordem. Dava um total de 3600mm só para Março


----------



## Rog (13 Abr 2007 às 16:23)

*Re: Site útil*



GranNevada disse:


> Talvez já conheçam .Tem rankings de temperaturas , precipitação , modelos , metars e muito mais .
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/ranking.phtml



Bem interessante  tem dados da estação localizada no Funchal


----------



## rossby (31 Mai 2007 às 00:28)

Este site é bastante interessante pois baseia-se nas reanalises (ERA40, etc) do ECMWF:

http://www.meteoswiss.ch/web/en/climate/worldwide_climate/spatial_climate_anomalies.html


----------



## Rog (31 Mai 2007 às 09:44)

rossby disse:


> Este site é bastante interessante pois baseia-se nas reanalises (ERA40, etc) do ECMWF:
> 
> http://www.meteoswiss.ch/web/en/climate/worldwide_climate/spatial_climate_anomalies.html




Mto interessante o site


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jun 2007 às 22:43)

Olá amigos! Estava a vaguear pela net e encontrei este sitio sueco que em termos de grafismo para Portugal bate o nosso IM aos pontos! É muito mais detalhado, com mais cidades, como Estremoz, Chaves, Portimão, Mirandela... Não se restringindo às capitais de Distrito, como se o tempo que faz em Miranda do Douro tivesse muito a ver com o tempo da cidade de Bragança!!! 
Já que o IM não chega a muitas das cidades das quais somos naturais, aqui fica uma boa alternativa!

http://www.smhi.se/cmp/jsp/polopoly.jsp?d=5236


----------



## HotSpot (28 Jun 2007 às 14:30)

Boas,

Aqui fica o meu contributo para sites sobre meteorologia. O site da minha estação:

http://meteomoita.dyndns.biz

Pode ter interesse para o pessoal da area de Lisboa e não só.


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2007 às 10:59)

HotSpot disse:


> Boas,
> Aqui fica o meu contributo para sites sobre meteorologia. O site da minha estação:
> http://meteomoita.dyndns.biz
> Pode ter interesse para o pessoal da area de Lisboa e não só.



Excelente. É de enaltecer o investimento e esforço de vocês que metem as estações na Net em tempo real. Verdadeiro serviço público !

Que outros membros do Forum tem estações que permitam fazer isto ou que já tem este tipo de infraestrutura ?

Temos:
*
João Esteves* (Portela)
http://jmbresteves.xm.com/Portela.htm

*Hotspot* (Moita)
http://meteomoita.dyndns.biz

Há mais ?


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2007 às 22:18)

Painél meteorológico:

Dirección General de Protección Civil y Emergencias


----------



## Brigantia (5 Jul 2007 às 22:37)

Vince disse:


> Excelente. É de enaltecer o investimento e esforço de vocês que metem as estações na Net em tempo real. Verdadeiro serviço público !
> 
> Que outros membros do Forum tem estações que permitam fazer isto ou que já tem este tipo de infraestrutura ?
> 
> ...



Aqui fica mais um excelente site de um membro do MeteoPT. É um autêntico serviço público, contém muitos dados, registos, previsões, webcams e muito mais...coloca Abrantes no "mapa da meteorologia".

Meteoabrantes


----------



## Rog (6 Jul 2007 às 00:11)

Brigantia disse:


> Aqui fica mais um excelente site de um membro do MeteoPT. É um autêntico serviço público, contém muitos dados, registos, previsões, webcams e muito mais...coloca Abrantes no "mapa da meteorologia".
> 
> Meteoabrantes



Muito completo esse site! Desconhecia que pertencia a um membro do meteoPT.


----------



## Rog (6 Jul 2007 às 00:12)

Gerofil disse:


> Painél meteorológico:
> 
> Dirección General de Protección Civil y Emergencias



Muito completo mas um pouco pesado para carregar tanta informação...


----------



## remy (10 Jul 2007 às 18:29)

*Meu "sítio Web" tornados na Europa*

Bom-dia à todos. Quis criar um "sítio Web" para cada um que falaria a respeito tornados na Europa. Assim transmito-vos a relação onde encontra informações muito boas sobre algum tornades mais potentes na Europa. 

http://tornadoesineurope.blogspot.com/


----------



## bluejay (10 Jul 2007 às 20:55)

*Re: Meu "sítio Web" tornados na Europa*

Gostei bastante. É bom ter a informação localizada num só sitio e está bastante bem esquematizada.
Parabéns!


----------



## Fil (11 Jul 2007 às 01:47)

*Re: Meu "sítio Web" tornados na Europa*

Muito bom remy! Parece que és um especialista em tornados


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2007 às 22:33)

Deixo aqui um site com previsões para os próximos meses para a Europa: www.lameteo.org será previsões válidas


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jul 2007 às 00:53)

Website com base de dados relativo a recursos hídricos do país, incluindo informação meteorológica on line:

Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jul 2007 às 21:08)

Gerofil disse:


> Website com base de dados relativo a recursos hídricos do país, incluindo informação meteorológica on line:
> 
> Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos



Sitio mto bom! Fiquei agora a saber que a estação mais proxima de minha casa é a de *Travancas*, na freguesia vizinha!
Vai ajudar-me a acompanhar melhor o que se passa la na minha terra!
Fantástico!!!


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2007 às 15:24)

Não sei se já andou aqui, mas acho que não.

Mais um site espectacular, o *My Meteoblue*, do conhecido Meteoblue francês. 

O My Meteoblue dá para criar os nossos proprios mapas baseados nos run's do GFS, até 2 variáveis, de entre muitas à escolha.A versão paga dá para milhões de coisas, mas o registo gratuito já dá para umas brincadeiras. *Por enquanto é exprimental e tem uma versão gratuita*, mais tarde é provável que não. O acesso gratuito só dá até às 180h e penso que só com um run, das 00z. Tem também um limite de 50 mapas gerados por dia.

Mapas deste género, neste caso com temperaturas máximas e só com uma variável:







Além de mapas faz meteogramas, sondagens verticais, linhas horizontais, intercepções, etc. Muito bom. Para além das funcionalidades, o melhor ainda é que todos os mapas, coordenadas, trajectorias, etc criadas podem ser gravadas e ficam guardados na nossa account. Acaba-se o tormento de andar sempre a introduzir coordenadas para um simples meteograma que não seja Lisboa ou Porto.

A interface é um bocado estranha e confusa ao princípio, mas é na verdade muito simples. Alguma dúvida, perguntem.






Link:

*
http://my.meteoblue.com/my/*


----------



## fsl (7 Ago 2007 às 19:10)

Olá amigos, sou um " newcomer" e desejo aprender com todos.
Sobre sites de Meteorologia,costumo usar muito um que é muito completo , especialmente ao nivel europeu. O site é

http://euro.wx.propilots.net/


----------



## Brigantia (7 Ago 2007 às 22:22)

fsl disse:


> Olá amigos, sou um " newcomer" e desejo aprender com todos.
> Sobre sites de Meteorologia,costumo usar muito um que é muito completo , especialmente ao nivel europeu. O site é
> 
> http://euro.wx.propilots.net/



Bem vindo, se quiser pasar pelo tópico das apresentações aqui fica...
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=39519#post39519


----------



## fsl (9 Ago 2007 às 12:18)

Brigantia disse:


> Bem vindo, se quiser pasar pelo tópico das apresentações aqui fica...
> http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=39519#post39519



OK. Obrigado
Já fiz uma apresentaçao breve.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2007 às 23:16)

Outro tipo de cartas:

http://www.meteoaeronautica.com/temsi0.htm


----------



## casoliveira (22 Ago 2007 às 22:49)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Para os q ainda não conhecem:
> 
> Aqui fica um site de uma empresa privada catalã que é bastante interessante, pelo menos para os q vivem no norte do país, pois os seus mapas incluem toda a zona a norte do Mondego.
> 
> ...



Obrigado!!

Andava à procura de um site com esta informação.


----------



## RMira (11 Set 2007 às 14:57)

Não sei se este site já tinha sido indicado cá ou não mas de qualquer forma aqui fica:

http://pwp.netcabo.pt/0434009102/meteo-fa/main.html

É um site com vários links de meteorologia e muito completo com várias caracteriticas para as várias alturas do ano.


----------



## Minho (11 Set 2007 às 23:00)

mirones disse:


> Não sei se este site já tinha sido indicado cá ou não mas de qualquer forma aqui fica:
> 
> http://pwp.netcabo.pt/0434009102/meteo-fa/main.html
> 
> É um site com vários links de meteorologia e muito completo com várias caracteriticas para as várias alturas do ano.



Muito bom, muito orientado à aviação 
Mais um interessado em Meteorologia que provavelmente não conhece este Fórum...


----------



## GranNevada (12 Set 2007 às 19:28)

Site acabado de aparecer , julgo , ESPECTACULAR .
Tem imagens de alta resolução e animações também de alta resolução actualizadas cada 15 min. 
Aproveitar enquanto dura ...

http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=homepage


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2007 às 20:54)

Talvez já conhecido de alguns:

SeguiMeteo


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2007 às 18:13)

GranNevada disse:


> Site acabado de aparecer , julgo , ESPECTACULAR .
> Tem imagens de alta resolução e animações também de alta resolução actualizadas cada 15 min.
> Aproveitar enquanto dura ...
> http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=homepage



Ontem esqueci-me de comentar. Para mim é o melhor site do ano !
Mas como dizes, não vai durar muito, a EUMETSAT vai cortar-lhes o pio.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Set 2007 às 21:52)

Olá amigos...
Prontos é só para dizer que decidi fazer um blog sobre meteorologia, sismologia e astronomia, é recente, só tem 1 dia, mas conto enriquece-lo e para isso conto também aprender muito com todos vocês aqui no Forum!

Deixo Link:

http://meteorologiapt.blogspot.com/


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2007 às 09:41)

Já foi referido no passado, mas como há há muitos users novos desde essa altura, deixo outra vez o link da secção didáctica do site do Instituto de Meteorologia:

*Conhecer e Aprender com a Meteorologia e Climatologia*
Observar o "Tempo"
Interpretar o "Tempo"
Fenómenos Meteorológicos
Utilitários
O Tempo e o Clima
Estudos de casos
FAQ's
Glossário
Referências
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/didatica/menudidatica.jsp


----------



## Skizzo (8 Out 2007 às 04:32)

Alguem sabe de sites onde posso ver as temperaturas minimas e maximas doutros anos para cada dia? Estou interessado particularmente mais no ano de 2003


----------



## HotSpot (8 Out 2007 às 09:27)

E alguem sabe de um site onde possa ver os dados historicos da estação do Montijo.

Media
Max Media
Min Media
Precipitação Media


Anual e Mensal

tks


----------



## Carlos Dias (30 Nov 2007 às 23:54)

*Novo Forum Meteorologico*

*É com grande alegria que informo que a partir de hoje ( 31/11 ) nasce mais um Forum de Meteorologia Brasileiro

www.mundoabaixodezero.com 

Quem ganha com isto sem dúvida é a ciência!!*


----------



## Gerofil (14 Dez 2007 às 17:56)

FORECAST BOOKMARKS: http://www.brixworth.demon.co.uk/forecasta.htm#radio


----------



## Kevin_ (29 Dez 2007 às 21:43)

*http://foro.meteored.com/*

Ola Pessoal


Descobri outro site (Espanhol) que fala bastante sobre meteorologia, com bastante qualidade, embora inferior ao nosso, claro!!

Já agora, hoje ainda não consegui entrar, alguém podia experimentar para ver se o problema é do meu PC!!

a morada é http://foro.meteored.com/


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2007 às 21:49)

*Re: http://foro.meteored.com/*

Assim é melhor

http://www.meteored.com/


----------



## Kevin_ (29 Dez 2007 às 21:52)

*Re: http://foro.meteored.com/*

Pois, também já tentei ir por aí, mas depois não se consegue entrar no forum!

Conseguiste lá entrar?


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2007 às 21:56)

*Re: http://foro.meteored.com/*



Kevin_ disse:


> Pois, também já tentei ir por aí, mas depois não se consegue entrar no forum!
> 
> Conseguiste lá entrar?



Também não consigo 

Deve estar temporariamente indisponível


----------



## filipept (29 Dez 2007 às 22:00)

*Re: http://foro.meteored.com/*

Estava a funcionar (hoje de manha), mas de um momento para o outro deixou de ter acesso á base de dados. Aquilo estava de loucos, estava tudo maluco com o que se aproxima. Agora devem estar todos a pragejar por o forum lá não estar a funcionar  (até eu )


----------



## filipept (29 Dez 2007 às 22:01)

*Re: http://foro.meteored.com/*

Já funciona


----------



## Kevin_ (29 Dez 2007 às 22:03)

*Re: http://foro.meteored.com/*

Já consgui entrar, mas tá um bocado marado.

Já conhecias o sitio Dan?


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Dez 2007 às 22:15)

*Re: http://foro.meteored.com/*

boas

hoje o meteored esteve em baixo maior parte do dia 

devem estar em actualizações ou muita gente.

abraços


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2007 às 22:27)

*Re: http://foro.meteored.com/*



Kevin_ disse:


> Já consgui entrar, mas tá um bocado marado.
> 
> Já conhecias o sitio Dan?



Sim, já há alguns anos que conheço esse fórum, visitava-o muitas vezes, mas agora temos o nosso fórum


----------



## Kevin_ (29 Dez 2007 às 22:38)

*Re: http://foro.meteored.com/*



Dan disse:


> Sim, já há alguns anos que conheço esse fórum, visitava-o muitas vezes, mas agora temos o nosso fórum



Podes crer, não há nada como o nosso!!

Bem , vou passar ao seguimento de alertas, porque o início do ano realmente está a mostrar-se interessante


----------



## Gerofil (23 Fev 2008 às 14:37)

Meteo-IPLeiria:
http://www.meteo.estg.ipleiria.pt/index.aspx


----------



## Agreste (24 Fev 2008 às 15:10)

Uns dos melhores sites de meteoloucura... mete qualquer site americano a um canto. Se não está lá é porque simplesmente não existe!

www.australiansevereweather.com


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2008 às 22:53)

*Antártica - Projeto de Meteorologia Antártica*

http://www.cptec.inpe.br/antartica/


----------



## apassosviana (15 Mar 2008 às 19:13)

*Para partilhar registos meteorológicos e conhecimento*

O site http://meteoportugal.x10hosting.com

tem uma base de dados para partilhar registos meteorológcos e um sistema WikiWiki para partilhar conhecimento.Em portugues

Previsao, tempo espacial, modelos, satelites, sismos, dea's


----------



## apassosviana (16 Mar 2008 às 15:42)

*Partilhar registos meteorológicos num basedados e conhecimeto em WikiWiki*

No site 

http://meteoportugal.x10hosting.com

WIKIWIKI - Ponham la qualquer coisa 
Previsão GERAL Continente Madeira e Açores
Previsão para todas as capitais de distrito e serra da estrela
Base de dados climáticos de todo o mundo e criação de mapas de anomalias (GISS)
Modelos Meteorológicos no Continente, Madeira e Açores
Descargas Eléctricas Atmosféricas
Tempo Espacial
últimas imagens de satélite


----------



## apassosviana (22 Mar 2008 às 19:18)

*Normais Climatológicas*

Normais Climatológias através de coordenadas

Upload de imagens e outros ficheiros de forma a poderem ser utilizados no forum, depois do upload aparece o código para foruns


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mai 2008 às 11:12)

CATNAT.NET: 

CATastrophes NATurelles (http://www.catnat.net/content/category/2/23/18/)

Tutti i tornado in Europa 2008: QUI! (http://forum.mtgclimate.it/index.php?topic=1491.0)


----------



## rbsmr (29 Mai 2008 às 15:17)

Não sei se já consta deste tópico mas fica aqui a Meteorologia do Portal da Microsoft - MSN Portugal

http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com/

Os mapas com as previsões não são nada do outro mundo mas até são razoáveis


A fonte da informação é "FORECA"


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jun 2008 às 22:26)

Videos do The Weather Channel (BlueBox Video Player - weather.com):

http://www.weather.com/multimedia/videoplayer.html


----------



## rafaeltanga (16 Jun 2008 às 12:35)

Para aqueles que tem interesse de saber sobre o tempo aqui no sul do Brasil, sugiro ver o site da Epagri/Ciram http://ciram.epagri.rct-sc.br muito bom por sinal!

abraço!!


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jun 2008 às 17:40)

Olá

Alguém me indica um canal (CHANNELS) só com vídeos de meteorologia no http://www.youtube.com/members ?

Quero acrescentar uma janela com vídeos no meu blogue.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jul 2008 às 23:58)

Sistema Operacional para o Estuário do Tejo:

http://www.mohid.com/tejo-op/


----------



## anatrancoso (9 Ago 2008 às 02:49)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Glossario de Meteorologia
> 
> http://amsglossary.allenpress.com/glossary



E em português? Alguém conhece um bom? Estou à procura da definição de "Situação de Temporal" mas nada!


----------



## Gerofil (20 Ago 2008 às 13:02)

Geophysical Research Letters:

http://www.agu.org/journals/gl/


----------



## ct5iul (27 Ago 2008 às 14:01)

*Re: Novo site do IM*

boas pessoal aki fica uma pagina com bastante informaçao metereologica.
http://pt.allmetsat.com/


----------



## DRC (23 Set 2008 às 17:59)

Se quiserem dêem um salto pelo meu novo blogue
Criado hoje (23 Setembro 2008)

http://tempoportugal.blogspot.com


----------



## Teles (28 Set 2008 às 18:59)

Não sei se já conhecem este site mas não é mau de todo!

http://satellite.ehabich.info/naturalearth.htm


----------



## bvfroes (17 Nov 2008 às 15:18)

e um site com dados climáticos mensais de cidades portuguesas dos últimos, vá lá, 20 anos?


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2008 às 16:27)

bvfroes disse:


> e um site com dados climáticos mensais de cidades portuguesas dos últimos, vá lá, 20 anos?



Este site tem dados desde os anos 70 ou 80 para algumas localidades.


----------



## DRC (20 Nov 2008 às 16:21)

Alguém me podia dar o endereço de um site? no qual se 
mostram previsões mudiais. O site encontrava-se com link no site MeteoCovilha.com.


----------



## vitamos (20 Nov 2008 às 16:24)

DRC disse:


> Alguém me podia dar o endereço de um site? no qual se
> mostram previsões mudiais. O site encontrava-se com link no site MeteoCovilha.com.



Não sei se seria este... mas cá vai!

http://www.worldwidemeteo.com/


----------



## DRC (20 Nov 2008 às 17:37)

é esse mesmo.
obrigado vitamos!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2008 às 21:40)

Dan disse:


> Este site tem dados desde os anos 70 ou 80 para algumas localidades.



Excelentes históricos, *Dan*.


----------



## Luiz Spinola (2 Jan 2009 às 13:52)

Viva !!

CONHEÇA E PARTICIPE DA PESQUISA !! :  

MAGNETISMO SOLAR E CHUVAS !! - Previsão dos dias de maior concentração de chuvas  

http://groups.google.com/group/ambientecientifico1/web


----------



## triskelion (8 Jan 2009 às 10:38)

Espreitem aqui  o meu site de meteorologia.

Mudou de endereço.

http://pwp.netcabo.pt/luisahconstantino/default.htm


----------



## PCorreia (13 Jan 2009 às 08:12)

Olá a todos. 

Deixo aqui alguns sites, que ajudei a construir, para quem gosta de previsao através de modelos meteorológicos:

http://www.cener.com/es/areas/eolica/prediccion_meteograma.asp

_(Previsao para 180 horas baseada no modelo de mesoescala SKIRON)_

http://www2.fis.ua.pt/torre/luis/

_(Previsao baseada nos modelos WRF e MM5)
_

Neste nao estive envolvido, mas já agora fica aqui:

http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/main/intro.php


----------



## Laredo (1 Fev 2009 às 20:46)

Bom por necessidade foi ao encontro deste site, onde podemos encontrar os dados actualizados de 15 em 15 segundos de P, T, e V
Cliquem em meteorologia no lado direito e serão redireccionados 
https://www.apdl.pt/gca/index.php?id=540
Um abraço a todos


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mar 2009 às 00:26)

Meteo giornale - Meteorologia em italiano:

http://www.meteogiornale.it/ (Home Page)

http://209.85.229.132/translate_c?hl=pt-PT&ie=UTF-8&sl=it&tl=pt&u=http://www.meteogiornale.it/reportages/archive.php%3Ftype%3Darea%26id%3D7&usg=ALkJrhhWgTKZYl75d8dxc9nCnpghARE0dA (Arquivo traduzido pelo Goole para português)


----------



## Roque (7 Mar 2009 às 10:17)

Bom dia,

www.accuweather.com
www.meteociel.fr
www.weather.com
www.meteo.pt 
www.eurometeo.com
www.wetterzentrale.de

e sao so estes que conheço


----------



## Lightning (21 Mar 2009 às 20:27)

Boas 

Alguém me sabe dizer algum site onde eu possa encontrar um "Arquivo" de CAPE/LI?

Isto é, registos antigos de CAPE/LI (de preferência com uma vista sobre Portugal Continental ) de anos passados e isso tudo?


----------



## Lightning (24 Mar 2009 às 20:12)

Boas...

Alguém me pode indicar um sítio onde eu possa ir consultar as normais de precipitação para o distrito de Lisboa e  para o distrito de Setúbal (por exemplo qual é a precipitação normal para Lisboa em Janeiro, Fevereiro, Março, por aí fora... E o mesmo para o distrito de Setúbal)?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Mar 2009 às 00:13)

Boas!

Apresento ao METEOPT a minha nova página o METEONORTE, talvez já conhecida por alguns de vocês!

Nela irão encontrar uma previsão detalhada para a região norte actualizada diariamente, têm uma lista de link´s que certamente vos serão muito úteis  entre outras BODEGAS como lhes chamo...

Espero que seja do vosso agrado e se acharem que algo pode ser melhorado, aceito propostas.

Link: http://www.meteonorte.blogspot.com

Cumps!


----------



## Lightning (4 Abr 2009 às 20:52)

Lightning disse:


> Boas...
> 
> Alguém me pode indicar um sítio onde eu possa ir consultar as normais de precipitação para o distrito de Lisboa e  para o distrito de Setúbal (por exemplo qual é a precipitação normal para Lisboa em Janeiro, Fevereiro, Março, por aí fora... E o mesmo para o distrito de Setúbal)?



Tinha encontrado um site mas não era bem o que eu queria. Ninguém que me consiga ajudar?


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jun 2009 às 09:23)

vejam este: www.foreca.com

é muito bom.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jul 2009 às 00:28)

Mais um site de meteorologia em Português, o *Portal MeteoNorte* que veio substituir o meu anterior Blog, ainda está em processo de construção mas já dá para ter uma ideia do projecto!







Link na assinatura!

Espero que gostem!


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jul 2009 às 21:12)

Parabéns.

Muito BEM!!!!!!


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jul 2009 às 10:55)

Tenh uma dúvida em relação à página do meteonorte, referente aos modelos.

Não existem modelos penas para a península ibérica?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Jul 2009 às 21:40)

Pedro disse:


> Tenh uma dúvida em relação à página do meteonorte, referente aos modelos.
> 
> Não existem modelos penas para a península ibérica?



Olá Pedro!

Há alguns! Podes sempre consultar o modelo Hirlam ou Mass! 

Mais uma dica, podes também consultar o modelo GFS para a PI do Meteored aqui: http://modelos.meteored.com/modelos-prediccion-gfs+espana-europa-1-1.html

Saudações flavienses!


----------



## Costa (14 Jul 2009 às 12:35)

Hm... parece que está algo de errado nas previsões do MeteoNorte. as temperaturas previstas para o Porto e Viana são sempre superiores às de Braga. 

Muito dificilmente isso acontece, com excepção das estações frias.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jul 2009 às 15:13)

Costa disse:


> Hm... parece que está algo de errado nas previsões do MeteoNorte. as temperaturas previstas para o Porto e Viana são sempre superiores às de Braga.
> 
> Muito dificilmente isso acontece, com excepção das estações frias.



Realmente é exquesito, mas tudo pode acontecer...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jul 2009 às 00:06)

Costa disse:


> Hm... parece que está algo de errado nas previsões do MeteoNorte. as temperaturas previstas para o Porto e Viana são sempre superiores às de Braga.
> 
> Muito dificilmente isso acontece, com excepção das estações frias.



Nem sempre! Vou estar mais atento às máximas registadas na região de Braga!


----------



## Costa (15 Jul 2009 às 13:01)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Nem sempre! Vou estar mais atento às máximas registadas na região de Braga!



99% das vezes. 

Hoje. VÊ a diferença entre o teu site e o do IM.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jul 2009 às 19:53)

Costa disse:


> 99% das vezes.
> 
> Hoje. VÊ a diferença entre o teu site e o do IM.



Pois! O IM não é referência para mim, mas vou aceitar a crítica a verificar melhor a previsão para Braga!

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jul 2009 às 22:25)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Pois! O IM não é referência para mim, mas vou aceitar a crítica a verificar melhor a previsão para Braga!
> 
> Cumprimentos!



Realmente, não se pode levar como referência segura, mas dá lá uma olhada!!!

É melhor.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jul 2009 às 18:28)

Desde já ao vosso dispor o meu grande site meteo!! É com orgulho que vos apresento a SouthStormProject...(ainda em construção)


www.southstorm.webnode.com

O Aspecto do site:






Desde já agradeço as vossas sugestões, pois visa o melhoramento do mesmo...e colaboração!

Claro que ainda há muito a fazer, mas espero que venha a contribuir para o futuro desta nossa ciencia e paixão!!

Sugestões são bem-vindas!! 

Espero que gostem! 

www.southstorm.webnode.com    --- Visitem...


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Jul 2009 às 22:23)

Boas

Parabéns Tornado e equipa   acho que está moderno, organizado.

Espero ver então, essa tua zona fronteiriça, e restante Algarve melhor documentado. 

Abraços


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jul 2009 às 22:49)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Parabéns Tornado e equipa   acho que está moderno, organizado.
> 
> ...



Obrigadão amigo   !


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jul 2009 às 08:12)

Realmente está muito bem.
O Algarve deve estar muito feliz contigo...

Parabéns...

Talvez se a imagem de fundo fosse real, como por exemplo, uma paisagem de Inverno ou Verão nos Alpes...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jul 2009 às 15:38)

Pedro disse:


> Realmente está muito bem.
> O Algarve deve estar muito feliz contigo...
> 
> Parabéns...
> ...



Obrigado Pedro...

Vou tomar em concideração a alteração do fundo... pois tambem penso que está pouco apelativa...

Mas certamente será uma paisagem mais algarvia


----------



## Lightning (25 Jul 2009 às 15:52)

]ToRnAdO[;154354 disse:
			
		

> Desde já ao vosso dispor o meu grande site meteo!! É com orgulho que vos apresento a SouthStormProject...(ainda em construção)
> 
> Desde já agradeço as vossas sugestões, pois visa o melhoramento do mesmo...e colaboração!
> 
> ...



Parabéns ]ToRnAdO[ pelo site fantástico! 

A tua localização é boa, aproveita para efectuar bastantes registos agora neste Inverno que apesar de ainda estar um pouco distante penso que poderá trazer-nos muitas surpresas! 

Penso também iniciar-me no storm chasing, apesar de a minha localização não permitir grandes registos... 

Enfim, vai-se registando o que vier... Porque nem tudo o que vem à rede é peixe! 

Parabéns mais uma vez e _keep out the good work_


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jul 2009 às 20:13)

]ToRnAdO[;154451 disse:
			
		

> Obrigado Pedro...
> 
> Vou tomar em concideração a alteração do fundo... pois tambem penso que está pouco apelativa...
> 
> Mas certamente será uma paisagem mais algarvia



Também é uma boa ideia...

Se precisares da minha ajuda na contrução, é só falares...


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Jul 2009 às 21:23)

olá ]ToRnAdO[... 

Acho que está muito bom; o azul veio para dominar o visual gráfico (nada contra, bem pelo contrário). Talvez para refrescar um pouco do calor algarvio... 
Como referiste, o trabalho ainda continua e acredito que será bem sucedido, pelo menos assim desejo!
Muitos parabéns...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Jul 2009 às 21:54)

Parabéns Tornado!

Quem disse que os Portugueses não se interessam pela Meteorologia? É vê-los aparecer, inumeros sites pessoais, cada um com as suas valências e à medida de cada um! Vai te preparando para o muito tempo que vais ter de dispensar nele! Comigo passa-se o mesmo!

Boa sorte e muito sucesso!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2009 às 23:23)

]ToRnAdO[;154451 disse:
			
		

> Mas certamente será uma paisagem mais algarvia



Um site que vai fazer concorrência ao meu blog. , mas também o meu blog é mais generalista, por isso, é bom para ver quem é que acerta mais nas previsões. 
Tornado assim como imagem de fundo assim para o Verão colocavas uma imagem de uma praia assim com belas curvas na areia deitadas ao sol , para de Inverno é mais complicado talvez uma imagem de uma trovoada.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2009 às 08:36)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Parabéns Tornado!
> 
> Quem disse que os Portugueses não se interessam pela Meteorologia? É vê-los aparecer, inumeros sites pessoais, cada um com as suas valências e à medida de cada um! Vai te preparando para o muito tempo que vais ter de dispensar nele! Comigo passa-se o mesmo!
> 
> Boa sorte e muito sucesso!



Tens de pensar que a grande maioria destes sites e blogues meteorológicos são fruto de membros do nosso querido Fórum MeteoPt.

Lembra-te que Portugal tem mais de 10milhões de habitantes, e que grande parte quando alguém fala 5minutos sobre o tempo, começam-se a fartar e, se for na televisão mudam logo de canal...

Os Portugueses são de Natureza pouco interessados em tudo...


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jul 2009 às 12:53)

Pedro disse:


> Os Portugueses são de Natureza pouco interessados em tudo...



Pedro, generalizando poderá já não ser bem assim!
Desde há algum tempo atrás temos vindo a assistir a uma melhoria (ainda não a desejada mas não deixa de ser uma melhoria) quanto ao interesse em alguns campos da ciência.
O facto de vivermos numa sociedade em constante busca de informação e cada vez mais exigente em coisas que antes banalizava, isso por si só revela que o nível de interesse tem melhorado e espera-se que assim continue!


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2009 às 18:19)

joseoliveira disse:


> Pedro, generalizando poderá já não ser bem assim!
> Desde há algum tempo atrás temos vindo a assistir a uma melhoria (ainda não a desejada mas não deixa de ser uma melhoria) quanto ao interesse em alguns campos da ciência.
> O facto de vivermos numa sociedade em constante busca de informação e cada vez mais exigente em coisas que antes banalizava, isso por si só revela que o nível de interesse tem melhorado e espera-se que assim continue!



Que melhoria?
É pouco significativa...

Não sei se se lembra, mas há alguns anos atrás existia um tempo de antena na RTP1 para a Meteorologia.
Em geral, o programa fornecia todo o tipo de informação meteorológica, desde previsões e alertas até animações de previsão da pressão atmosférica!!!

mas, até esse "tempo de antena" foi cortado, e agora apenas existe no Jornal semanal da manhã, uma pequena presença meteorológica, que de pouco informa, mas mesmo assim, já é bem bom...

Portanto, é o meu ponto de vista.
Desculpe lá se por acaso se sentiu mal com estas palavras(ou incomodado por tratá-lo por"você")...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Jul 2009 às 19:12)

Pedro, eu lembro-me bem disto, será que te lembras? Tinha mais ou menos 10 anos, mas já via a meteorologia todos os dias e em todos os canais, espanhois incluidos! 



Um luxo comparado com o que temos hoje em dia... Sim, caímos bem baixo!


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2009 às 19:31)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Pedro, eu lembro-me bem disto, será que te lembras? Tinha mais ou menos 10 anos, mas já via a meteorologia todos os dias e em todos os canais, espanhóis incluídos!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuPTZmz2fOw
> 
> ...



Sim, é realmente um luxo...

Mas, mesmo assim, lembro-me de ver num outro tópico um vídeos do 4estações apresentado por um membro masculino, que durava cerca de 10 minutos, com animações da pressão atmosférica...
Pena que nessa altura ainda não tenha nascido...

Será que a televisão aceita uma petição para que se voltem a realizar estes programas?
Informação para os fazer não é o que falte, e cada vez há mais e de melhor qualidade.
Como dizia eu, uma petição assinada por todos os membros deste Fórum seria necessário.

Acho que não, estou apenas a sonhar alto demais: como podemos assinar todos via Net?
Que parvoíce a minha...


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2009 às 20:09)

Já me lembro...

Era o Anthímio de Azevedo, no Quatro Estações, na TVI


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jul 2009 às 22:27)

Boas noites...


Desde já agradeço a todos, pois voces dão mais força para continuar este projecto...

Muito Obrigado


----------



## vitamos (27 Jul 2009 às 10:25)

Pedro disse:


> Que melhoria?
> É pouco significativa...
> 
> Não sei se se lembra, mas há alguns anos atrás existia um tempo de antena na RTP1 para a Meteorologia.
> ...



Não é verdade...

São pelo menos 3 blocos diário de 5 minutos com o meterologista em directo! Não sendo perfeito, nos dias que correm já é bem bom...


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jul 2009 às 20:33)

vitamos disse:


> Não é verdade...
> 
> São pelo menos 3 blocos diário de 5 minutos com o meterologista em directo! Não sendo perfeito, nos dias que correm já é bem bom...



Sim.

O que eu queria dizer é que essa presença é pequena, mas talvez as minhas palavras não tenham sido as melhores para me fazer entender...


----------



## psm (14 Ago 2009 às 22:24)

Quero dar a conhecer mais um link para as prais e ver as condições do mar em que vai fazer concorrencia ao beachcam.


http://www.oceanlook.com/

Eu como adoro o mar é sempre bem vindo mais um site para ver as condições tanto do mar como do tempo.


----------



## beckernunes (19 Out 2009 às 11:14)

Prezados,

Eis uma dica de blog sobre meteorologia:

http://papodemeteoro.blogspot.com/

Este blog fala de meteorologia em geral, curiosidades, mudanças climáticas, eventos severos, além de dicas de Grads, linux, etc.

Visitem!
Obrigado,
Andre.


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Out 2009 às 16:29)

Boa tarde a todos.
Tinha anteriormente o meu blog no blogspot, no entanto como considero esta plataforma um pouco limitada para ter mais e melhores conteúdos, resolvi transferir tudo para o meu novo website.
O novo endereço é *http://meteoribatejo.hostzi.com/*
Tem tudo o que já tinha sido feito, mas agora com imensas páginas para podermos acompanhar a evolução das condições climatéricas, sem necessidade de visitar diversos websites.
Claro que ainda há muito por fazer, mas penso que já dá para ter uma ideia. Aqui está a imagem da página principal :






Gostaria de saber a v/ opinião, e criticas, para poder melhorar o site.
Aguardo o v/ feedback...

*http://meteoribatejo.hostzi.com/*


----------



## stormy (31 Out 2009 às 20:09)

um site interessante....
http://meteo.ist.utl.pt/


----------



## Lisboa001 (26 Nov 2009 às 00:02)

Boas eu consulto os seguintes sites:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/
http://pt.snow-forecast.com
http://www.weather-meteo.com/
http://www.meteox.fr
http://www.wunderground.com
Tudo para previsão de temperaturas!!!


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2010 às 11:53)

Olá 

Procuro sites onde se podem calcular os seguintes dados:

- relação ente *cota de neve*, *temperatura* e* humidade relativa à superfície*;

- elaboração de *perfis verticais* (*adiabáticas*) utilizando *coordenadas geográficas*.


----------



## David sf (9 Jan 2010 às 14:35)

Perfis verticais baseados no GFS:

http://www.ready.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html

Depois da introdução das coordenadas, escolher o tipo de perfis em "sounding".

E obrigado ao *Vince* por me ter facultado o site.


----------



## David sf (9 Jan 2010 às 15:07)

Outro excelente site, este do Instituto Superior Técnico, que para previsões a curto prazo costuma ser muito certeiro. É mesmo o melhor para temperaturas à superfície e quantidades de precipitação:

http://meteo.ist.utl.pt


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jan 2010 às 14:39)

Não sei se já tinham visto, mas só agora reparei nisto...

*http://www.meteo.pt/pt/produtosservicos/pda/index.html*

E fui experimentar no meu telemóvel que não é um PDA e também funciona bem.

Já fazia falta nos tempos de hoje...


----------



## PCorreia (9 Mar 2010 às 12:03)

Olá a todos.

Já tinha dado este site a conhecer, mas como sofreu algumas alteraçoes fica aqui de novo:

http://www.cener.com/es/energia-eolica/prediccion-meteorologica.asp

Para além de previsao meteorológica, agora também está disponível previsao de ondulaçao.


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Mar 2010 às 16:01)

Deixo aqui também o meu _site_, em principio irei mudar de plataforma, assim que conseguir... 

http://meteosintra.webnode.com.pt/


*Imagens*(Clicar para ver o tamanho real):














Espero que gostem! 

Opinem!


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Mar 2010 às 19:21)

Muito interessante, sofisticado, está mesmo muito giro, parabéns! 

Irás mudar de plataforma, windows para...?


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Mar 2010 às 19:22)

joseoliveira disse:


> Muito interessante, sofisticado, está mesmo muito giro, parabéns!
> 
> Irás mudar de plataforma, windows para...?



Quando referi plataforma, era a plataforma Webnode, para joomla.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Mar 2010 às 19:36)

JFPT disse:


> Quando referi plataforma, era a plataforma Webnode, para joomla.



Ok, pensei que se tratasse de uma concorrente ao windows.


----------



## iceworld (12 Mar 2010 às 16:37)

Há três sites universitários portugueses de acesso livre na Internet onde qualquer pessoa pode fazer as suas próprias previsões do tempo e personalizá-las. Experimente-os. 



http://aeiou.expresso.pt/previsoes-do-tempo-faca-voce-mesmo=f570165


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2010 às 19:53)

http://elearning.meteo.pt/

 penso que será só para os "alunos" do IM.


----------



## meteoportugal (15 Abr 2010 às 12:22)

Deixo aqui o meu site, não é nada de especial mas é simples de compreender.

www.meteorologiaportugal.com


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mai 2010 às 20:48)

Não sei se alguns deste já cá estão incluídos, mas cá vão os que uso:

timeandweather.com
windfinder.com
euclid.org
meteociel.fr
portuguese.wunderground.com
eumetsat.int
estofex.org
wetterzentrale.de
maps.data-spain.com
yr.no
freemeteo.com
meteox.com
weather-meteo.com
meteoprog.com.pt
tempo.sapo.pt
sat24.com
weatherchannel.com
tempopt.com
accuweather.com
imapweather.com
weather.yahoo.com
foreca.com
meteogalicia.es
aemet.es
climetua.fis.ua.pt
tiempo.meteored.com

Tenho mais, mas por agora até já são demais.


----------



## Agreste (27 Jul 2010 às 20:07)

Está disponível um aplicativo da AEMET com as projecções de temperatura e precipitações para os próximos 90 anos por regiões para a Espanha.

A simulação não aponta perdas significativas no regime de precipitações até ao ano 2050 e que como era de esperar as quebras daí em diante ocorrem sobretudo durante os meses de primavera e outono. Estas duas estações tendem as esbater-se.

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/cambio_climat/proyecciones?opc2=P&opc3=Anual&opc1=

«_Las proyecciones climáticas se basan en resultados de modelos informáticos que implican simplificaciones de procesos físicos reales que actualmente no se comprenden totalmente. En consecuencia, la AEMET no asume responsabilidad por la precisión de las proyecciones climáticas aquí disponibles, ni por las interpretaciones, deducciones, conclusiones o acciones realizadas por cualquier persona en relación con esta información._»


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Jun 2011 às 17:46)

]ToRnAdO[;154354 disse:
			
		

> Desde já ao vosso dispor o meu grande site meteo!! É com orgulho que vos apresento a SouthStormProject...(ainda em construção)
> 
> 
> www.southstorm.webnode.com
> ...




Para quem não conhce deixo aqui o novo look do meu site (SouthStormProject)







Opinem, que são bem-vindas as opiniões!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Jun 2011 às 10:38)

Visitem o meu site 
http://metalentejo.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pedro Augusto (11 Set 2011 às 11:19)

*Re: Seguimento Brasil - 2011*

visitem meu blog
http://tempoeclimanobrasil.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pedro Augusto (16 Set 2011 às 00:07)

*Super-Célula*

Blog destinado a quem deseja comentar e discutir sobre os fenômenos climáticos de forma geral.

http://tempoeclimanobrasil.blogspot.com/


----------



## ciclonico (8 Out 2011 às 15:52)

Não sei se já conhecem este site: 

http://www.esrl.noaa.gov/psd/data/composites/hour/


Aqui podemos "brincar com quase tudo": Ver cartas sinópticas para qualquer lugar do mundo que queiramos; ver arquivo de cartas sinópticas desde 1948 até ao presente, com a vantagem de podermos escolher quatro saídas: 0Z, 6Z, 12Z e 18Z, para uma dezena de variáveis; criarmos à nossa própria medida médias diárias (por exemplo: a média de velocidade de vento à superfície para o mesmo dia do mesmo mês dentro de qualquer período compreendido entre aqueles anos) e ainda mensais e anuais, escolhendo o período de tempo pretendido. Podemos ainda escolher a projecção (Cónica ou esférica para apresentação dos resultados), assim como o intervalo em que queremos que os valores nos sejam apresentados (por exemplo: de 5 em 5mb ou de 1 em 1mb), etc, etc.
Única desvantagem: as medidas dos fluídos (por exemplo: precipitação) está no sistema métrico americano, mas nada que não os permita converter em mm/m2.

O link apresentado acima, apenas vos direcciona para algumas possibilidades que o site apresenta. Terão que investigar o resto do site para irem encontrando todas as possibilidades que ele oferece.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Out 2011 às 17:42)

Pela descrição deve ser mesmo bom, mas está em inglês


----------



## ciclonico (8 Out 2011 às 21:38)

Quem estiver interessado em conhecer melhor o site antes indicado, poderei dar orientações, pois já o utilizo desde 2006.

Entre as vantagens que já descrevi antes, lembrei-me de mais: podemos escolher o lugar do mundo que queremos dando os intervalos de lat.(N/S) e long.(W/E), podemos depois ampliarmos ou diminuirmos a visualização desse mesmo intervalo, podemos ainda escolher se queremos ver o mapa a cores, com trama ou simplesmente a preto e branco, podemos colocar, ou não, as fronteiras dos países e escolher se queremos que apreça representados as linhas dos paralelos e dos meridianos.... tem de tudo como na farmácia. 
Uma das vantagens que encontro, está no pormenor de podermos visualizar as quatro saídas diárias. Muitas vezes queremos investigar algum fenómeno no passado, mas por se desenvolverem e passarem tão rápido, muitas vezes as típicas saídas das 0z e 12z acabam por não os representar em pleno.

Novamente o link: http://www.esrl.noaa.gov/psd/data/composites/hour/



Site francês online actualizado diariamente com a evolução das massas de ar na Europa:

http://meteo.france2.fr/masses-d-air.php


----------



## rozzo (26 Out 2011 às 09:33)

Agora o *Lightning Wizard  * tem mapas também feitos a partir do Hirlam, com 0.16º de resolução!  

http://www.lightningwizard.com/maps/


----------



## Gerofil (6 Dez 2011 às 12:17)

Observações e previsões oficiais à escala global:

*Serviço de Previsão à Escala Global*

http://wmo.meteo.pt/

Neste site piloto da Web apresentam-se as previsões meteorológicas e informações climatológicas OFICIAIS relativas às cidades indicadas pelos Serviços Meteorológicos Nacionais (SMN) de todo o mundo, entidades que executam as observações meteorológicas oficiais nos respectivos países. É referido, quando existente, o acesso aos sites dos SMN, e o texto da previsão é acompanhado de símbolos meteorológicos, para mais fácil compreensão.
Agradece-se aos órgãos de comunicação social que divulguem ao público as informações contidas neste site, devendo para tanto mencionar os respectivos SMN.
Até ao dia 1 de Março de 2011 foram apresentados neste site os dados climatológicos de 1371 cidades de 165 Membros da OMM, 124 dos quais enviaram também previsões meteorológicas das 1347 cidades. 
Agradecem-se quaisquer sugestões que contribuam para o melhoramento deste site.
A versão portuguesa é elaborada pelo Instituto de Meteorologia de Portugal com o apoio do Observatório Hong Kong.
Caso deseje enviar-nos sugestões, é favor fazê-lo por e-mail: wwis@smg.gov.mo


----------



## Gerofil (6 Dez 2011 às 12:28)

Tempo Severo no Mundo (site oficial da Organização Meteorológica Mundial):

*Severe Weather Information Centre*

http://severe.worldweather.org/

*CATastrophes NATurelles* agora também já fala português:

http://pt.catnat.net/


----------



## David sf (11 Mar 2012 às 00:41)

A página de um seminário do ECMWF sobre previsão a longo prazo. Há várias apresentações interessantes, no que toca à correlação entre teleconexões (ENSO, NAO, MJO, ...) e as condições meteorológicas na Europa, e boas descrições sobre a forma como as previsões sazonais são feitas, e as suas principais falhas:

http://www.ecmwf.int/newsevents/meetings/annual_seminar/2010/presentations/index.html

Esta apresentação (Euro-Atlantic regimes and their tele-connections) tem um excelente resumo:

http://www.ecmwf.int/newsevents/meetings/annual_seminar/2010/presentations/Cassou.pdf


----------



## SalvadorAleixo (20 Mar 2012 às 01:43)

Eu costumo ver pelo WINDGURU.CZ


----------



## CptRena (6 Abr 2012 às 15:47)

É com muita pena que vamos perder acesso (gratuíto) ao website http://www.stormpulse.com/

"Visitors & fans: Please be advised that the free site is being retired in April (announcement). Continued use of the site will require a yearly subscription."


----------



## supercell (26 Mai 2012 às 18:58)

Olá pessoal, de todos os sites que existem com imagens de satélite e radar, gostava de saber qual é o melhor deles todos (o com actualizações mais regulares e com melhor qualidade) em termos do território nacional, para além do IM. 
Já procurei muito, mas os melhores são os dos estados unidos, nunca encontrei um que fosse mesmo bom e que fizesse referência a Portugal. 
Gostava de ver as vossas opiniões.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mai 2012 às 20:15)

Para satélite, não me digas que não conheces o Sat24... Não é a nível nacional, mas na minha opinião é o melhor para esta zona da Europa/Mundo.


----------



## supercell (26 Mai 2012 às 21:18)

Sim, tens razão, por acaso até já conhecia sat24, estva um pouco apagado 
Onde se vê intervalos de actualização dele? Parece que são um pouco tardios, será? 
E de radar, depois do IM, também há algum bom?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mai 2012 às 21:27)

Na barra em baixo, na imagem. Não te esqueças que a hora portuguesa é +1 em relação à UTC, ou seja, para nós é UTC+1(h).

Radares sei poucos, para a zona norte do país tens este, do MeteoGalicia, penso que seja "fiável".
Ainda tens outros do Aemet: região norte, Bragança, Centro/Sul e Sul. Desconheço também a fiabilidade. Quando mencionei as regiões são as regiões de Portugal que são visíveis no Radar, visto que estes radares estão situados em Espanha.


----------



## supercell (26 Mai 2012 às 23:40)

Obrigado pelas informações , gostei do da galiza.


----------



## blade (29 Mai 2013 às 19:56)

Bem pessoal este aqui é o meu favorito! :]

http://www.myforecast.com/bin/temperature_maps.m?city=73420&metric=false&mapLevel=regional

Deviam ver no inverno =p


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2014 às 13:32)

Deixo aqui os 2 que mais utilizo,raramente me deixam mal. 

http://www.yr.no/ ( É excelente, muito completo.)
http://www.foreca.com/

Ambos, baseados no modelo europeu.


----------



## Shimmy (24 Jan 2014 às 08:53)

Não sei se já tinha sido mencionado aqui, mas no meu trabalho como Oficial de Operações de Vôo utilizo o sempre seguinte site antes de planear as rotas optimizadas, para ter uma ideia geral de onde está a jet e a turbulência: http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/850hPa/orthographic=-41.68,30.44,703

Apesar de à primeira vista parecer apenas uma protecção de ecrã "bonita", ao carregar na palavra "earth" temos variadíssimas opções muito interessantes.

Já fiz crosscheck com os METAR's em vários pontos, ao nível da superfície, e é muito muito _accurate_.

*Truques: *
- clickar num ponto do mapa permite ver vento e os dados do _overlay_ escolhido.
- arrastar para mover e scrool no rato para zoom
- nas setinhas do "control" pode avançar-se ou recuar 3h de cada vez no tempo
- para quem, como eu, utilize no âmbito da aviação, a tabela abaixo poderá ser útil:
FL50 (850 hPa)
FL100 (700 hPa)
FL140 (600 hPa)
FL180 (500 hPa)
FL240 (400 hPa)
FL270 (350 hPa)
FL300 (300 hPa)
FL320 (275 hPa)
FL340 (250 hPa)
FL360 (225 hPa)
FL390 (200 hPa)
FL450 (150 hPa)
FL530 (100 hPa)
FL600 (70  hPa)

Have fun 

PS - Se algum jeitoso de informática conseguir transformar isso em fundo de ecrã ou protector de ecrã, com refresh automático, eu estarei muito interessada!


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mai 2014 às 00:39)

*Severe Weather Europe:*

https://www.facebook.com/severeweatherEU?hc_location=timeline&filter=3

*RadarEu:*

https://www.facebook.com/RadarEu


----------



## bisnaga33 (28 Set 2014 às 15:00)

Boas tardes
  Gostava de saber se alguém conhece uma app para android onde pudesse consultar os avisos do meteoalarm e do estofex


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Set 2014 às 16:15)

bisnaga33 disse:


> Boas tardes
> Gostava de saber se alguém conhece uma app para android onde pudesse consultar os avisos do meteoalarm e do estofex



Os avisos do meteoalarm são os mesmos que o IPMA (no caso de quereres só os de Portugal), poranto podes baixar a app do IPMA.

Para o ESTOFEX tens o Meteoscout, que para além dos avisos do ESTOFEX, tem uma panóplia de cartas de diferentes modelos meteorológicos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2014 às 20:22)

Deixo aqui, este site da NASA com as temperaturas de superfície e a energia solar, é bastante interessante basta colocarmos o local que queremos e escolhermos os parâmetros e sai os dados médios  dos últimos 22 anos.

https://eosweb.larc.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/sse/grid.cgi?email=skip@larc.nasa.gov


----------



## bisnaga33 (28 Set 2014 às 22:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Os avisos do meteoalarm são os mesmos que o IPMA (no caso de quereres só os de Portugal), poranto podes baixar a app do IPMA.
> 
> Para o ESTOFEX tens o Meteoscout, que para além dos avisos do ESTOFEX, tem uma panóplia de cartas de diferentes modelos meteorológicos.






Boa noite obrigado pela resposta em relação a app do ipma não consigo ver os alertas mas o que procurava mesmo era alertas europeus neste caso o meteoalarm


----------



## jotackosta (6 Out 2014 às 22:15)

Há muito que não ia ao freemeteo. Com um site mais apelativo, para além da previsão (acurada na minha opinião) dá para ter acesso às imagens de satélite em HD com a opção de zoom, o que é de valor 

Fica o link para quem ainda não conhece: http://freemeteo.com.pt/tempo/?language=portuguese&country=portugal


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2014 às 22:29)

jotackosta disse:


> Há muito que não ia ao freemeteo. Com um site mais apelativo, para além da previsão (acurada na minha opinião) dá para ter acesso às imagens de satélite em HD com a opção de zoom, o que é de valor
> 
> Fica o link para quem ainda não conhece: http://freemeteo.com.pt/tempo/?language=portuguese&country=portugal



A mudança deu-se alguns meses atrás, ficou muito melhor, sem duvida.


----------



## Redfish (7 Out 2014 às 19:17)

Olá pessoal, qual a vossa opinião sobre este

www.meteoearth.com/... ?


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2014 às 08:17)

Redfish disse:


> Olá pessoal, qual a vossa opinião sobre este
> 
> www.meteoearth.com/... ?



Parece-me interessante e muito interactivo infelizmente não funciona em todos os browsers!


----------



## jotackosta (12 Dez 2014 às 21:44)

O EODIS Worldview da NASA com novas opções de visualização tais como o "earth at night"(imagens de 2012).
Para quem não conhece recomendo 

https://earthdata.nasa.gov/labs/wor...=2014-12-12&v=-10.3359,35.5265,4.3388,44.0701


----------



## Meteora.pt (23 Mar 2015 às 10:13)

Bom dia a todos,

Junto aqui a indicação para um novo site, www.meteora.pt, que produz e divulga a previsão meteorológica para Portugal, Brasil, Angola e Moçambique.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2015 às 11:46)

*HEREMOTECA DIGITAL DE LISBOA*

A Hemeroteca Digital, sítio da Hemeroteca Municipal de Lisboa (HML), tem por *objectivo* a construção duma biblioteca digital de jornais e revistas caídos em domínio público. Com este projecto pretende-se criar um sítio de referência para a *consulta em linha* e * difusão pública* do universo fascinante da imprensa periódica portuguesa. 

http://hemerotecadigital.cm-lisboa.pt/


----------



## Célia Salta (21 Jul 2015 às 11:49)

Para vocês quais são os melhores sites de previsão meteorológica?


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2015 às 11:52)

celia salta disse:


> Para vocês quais são os melhores sites de previsão meteorológica?



Os meus de eleição:  *www.meteociel.com* , *www.foreca.com* e *www.yr.no*


----------



## Gerofil (24 Ago 2015 às 12:00)

Opções para o SAT24:

Imagens a cada 5 minutos (Europa): http://en.sat24.com/en/eu?type=visual5

Imagens a cada 5 minutos (Península Ibérica): http://en.sat24.com/en/sp/visual5

Imagens em HD: http://en.sat24.com/hd/en/eu


----------



## Gerofil (9 Set 2015 às 20:58)

Agora também novas disponibilidades no Eumetsat:

http://eumetview.eumetsat.int/mapviewer/


----------



## Geopower (9 Set 2015 às 21:43)

site de Observações e previsões meteorológicas - Imagens de satélite - Normais climatológicas de todo o mundo: http://pt.allmetsat.com/


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2015 às 20:53)

Extensa web-bibliografia sobre secas em Portugal:

https://www.google.pt/?gws_rd=cr&ei=xg3_Vde4EsTZU5iYHg#q="secas+em+portugal"+pdf


----------



## David Roca (13 Out 2015 às 17:15)

celia salta disse:


> Para vocês quais são os melhores sites de previsão meteorológica?



Boas,

Acabo de inscrever-me neste fórum precisamente para obter resposta à mesma questão! 

Pratico actividades de ar livre e dá-me jeito ter uma previsão fiável para os fins de semana, normalmente cruzo a informação no mapa de

weather.ul.pt

com a previsão por coordenada do

meteo.ist.utl.pt

Para as zonas costeiras confirmo com o winduguru e não deixo de abrir os sites do IPMA e do MeteoBlue. Também consulto o site do Vítor Baía, em especial para a Serra da Estrela.

Sendo ignorante em matéria de meteorologia, gostava de obter a vossa opinião sobre os sites que referi e, idealmente, conselho sobre a melhor forma de procurar acertar nas previsões...

Muito obrigado!


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2015 às 00:08)

David Roca disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Acabo de inscrever-me neste fórum precisamente para obter resposta à mesma questão!
> 
> ...



Olá, bem vindo ao fórum

Embora um mês atrasada, a resposta à sua questão não faria, no entanto, diferença quanto à utilização dos referidos sites. Todos eles recebem, em última análise, as informações de um ou de vários modelos de previsão global ou regional, mas que são, por assim dizer, sempre os mesmos. Podem depois apresentar a informação com diferentes tratamentos gráficos em termos mais ou menos acessíveis ao cidadão utilizador em geral. No fim, a qualidade das previsões dependerá sempre dos modelos de onde recebem a informação. Localmente podem ainda fazer interpretações tendo em conta as especificidades microclimáticas, como seja a Serra da Estrela. As instituições oficiais, como o IPMA, são sempre aquelas que devem merecer mais credibilidade, pois recolhem os dados e recebem as previsões de vários modelos, quer globais, quer regionais; têm ainda a mais longa experiência profissional e de tecnologia de ponta, e dispõem das maiores séries de observações para tratamento estatístico das previsões. Falta-lhes apenas na previsão, por vezes, o pormenor das regiões, por exemplo não fazem uma previsão específica da nebulosidade para uma determinada serra ou um determinado trecho de costa. No entanto mesmo este aspecto do pormenor está cada vez mais a ser melhorado. A aferição da qualidade do serviço prestado por sites particulares, com ou sem fins lucrativos, virá sempre da satisfação dos seus utilizadores, a chamada popularidade.

Portanto, em conclusão, se os sites têm uma grande popularidade e grande número de utilizadores é porque em geral fazem boas interpretações dos modelos e produzem uma informação para o utilizador comum com uma boa capacidade de comunicação e de apresentação gráfica. Os sites mencionados parecem enquadrar-se nesses critérios, mas isto é apenas uma mera opinião pessoal e nem sequer recorro frequentemente a eles, com excepção, claro, do IPMA.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2015 às 15:03)

A Al Jazeera tem um tópico reservado à meteorologia. Fotos de todo o mundo. Não admira. O tempo nas arábias é mesmo aborrecido 

http://live.aljazeera.com/Event/Weather_4


----------



## Orion (15 Nov 2015 às 01:11)

Site muito interessante:

http://cci-reanalyzer.org/

Especialmente pela funcionalidade relativa às anomalias:

http://cci-reanalyzer.org/DailySummary/


----------



## manchester (22 Nov 2015 às 22:09)

Excelente página no facebook com fotos de acontecimentos meteorológicos que vão acontecendo pelo mundo...vale a pena ver os vídeos e fotos que vão publicando

https://www.facebook.com/severeweatherEU/


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2015 às 03:15)

Outro visualizador dinâmico dos modelos (centrar manualmente na Península Ibérica). Estão 5 modelos disponíveis:

http://www.nordicweather.net/ennustekartat.php?en

O GFS tem a particularidade de abordar o risco de haver tempestades severas e tornados para os Açores e para a Madeira.


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2015 às 18:49)

Duas ferramentas para _nowcasting _da NOAA:

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/map/?wfo=pqr&obs=true

http://nowcoast.noaa.gov/

Resumo das condições meteorológicas em alguns locais portugueses (NOAA):

http://weather.noaa.gov/weather/PT_cc.html


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jan 2016 às 00:09)

windyty:

https://www.windyty.com/


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mar 2016 às 14:45)

Gerofil disse:


> windyty:
> 
> https://www.windyty.com/



Muito bom! É o primeiro que vejo que não usa os antigos limites administrativos dos extintos distritos.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mar 2016 às 01:49)

Net*Atmo*:

https://www.netatmo.com/es-ES/site/community


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2016 às 07:45)

Gerofil disse:


> Net*Atmo*:
> 
> https://www.netatmo.com/es-ES/site/community



Com este link, fica mais facil o acesso:
https://www.netatmo.com/weathermap


----------



## Gerofil (6 Abr 2016 às 01:24)

Atlas do Ambiente da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente:

http://sniamb.apambiente.pt/Home/Default.htm

Exemplo...

Precipitação média anual no vale do Guadiana


----------



## Orion (7 Abr 2016 às 20:26)

Acho que já publiquei isto mas na mesma:

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/international/europe/europe.shtml

Na secção "SATELLITE PRECIPITATION MONITORING" é possível ter acesso às estimativas da precipitação, nomeadamente anomalias ou totais de precipitação na Europa.

Para o seguimento tropical, este site é inferior ao do NHC mas em certas coisas superior ao JTWC (menos detalhes do ciclone mas visualmente mais apelativo e tem a chuva modelada pelo GFS):

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/international/tc/tc.shtml

Exemplo de arquivo:


----------



## ct5iul (13 Out 2016 às 15:36)

informo que foi alterado na semana passada o cristal da frequência do pluviómetro da estação do MetoAjuda, espero que com esta alteração o sistema de rega de uma escola próxima da Estação Metrológica não interfira mais nos dados de pluviosidade da estação do MetoAjuda. 

Ontem dia 12 de Outubro de 2016 foram registadas 13.7mm de precipitação.

Relembro que esta estação metrológica e totalmente autónoma trabalhando a energia solar com uma bateria de reserva para 600h.

A internet vem por uma rede WI-FI interna de Radioamador num link de 5.5GHZ.

O Link de internet esta distante por isso poderá haver uma perda de sinal da mesma ,não garantindo atualizações em tempo real dos dados.

http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAJUDALI2

https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=38.710%2C-9.196&sp=IAJUDALI2


----------



## bleusky (5 Fev 2018 às 19:24)

qual o melhor app de meteorologia para o telemovel android?


----------



## Sanxito (14 Fev 2018 às 22:47)

bleusky disse:


> qual o melhor app de meteorologia para o telemovel android?


Boa noite. 
Depende do que pretende da APP.
Eu utilizo várias, algumas estão presentes nos prints abaixo.








Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2018 às 23:33)

Pessoal, para quem não conhece deixo aqui um site que apresenta uma rede de estações baseada em alguns aeródromos espalhados pelo país (com webcam).

http://www.flyweather.net/map.php?lang=pt


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2018 às 12:43)

Procuro um site que publique cartas de *Severe Weather Threat Index* (*SWAET*) para Portugal ou Península Ibérica...


----------



## Serra do Açor (29 Set 2018 às 20:37)

Ja encontras te ou nem por isso?

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## GHenriques (2 Jan 2019 às 16:30)

Gerofil disse:


> Procuro um site que publique cartas de *Severe Weather Threat Index* (*SWAET*) para Portugal ou Península Ibérica...



Não sei se já encontraste, mas para território Nacional tens: http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/weather

As cartas do Indice de SWEAT são boas!


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jan 2019 às 14:23)

GHenriques disse:


> Não sei se já encontraste, mas para território Nacional tens: http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/weather
> 
> As cartas do Indice de SWEAT são boas!



Formidável  Estas cartas indicam-nos o potencial de instabilidade da atmosfera e serão muito úteis para o período em que ocorrem fenómenos convectivos associados a movimentos verticais na troposfera.

The SWEAT Index evaluates the potential for severe weather by combining several parameters into one index. These parameters include low-level moisture (850 mb dewpoint), instability (Total Totals Index), lower and middle-level (850 and 500 mb) wind speeds, and warm air advection (veering between 850 and 500 mb). Therefore, an attempt is made to incorporate kinematic and thermodynamic information into one index. As such, the SWEAT index should be utilized to assess severe weather potential, not ordinary thunderstorm potential.
http://weather.uky.edu/about_sweat.htm


----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2019 às 17:17)

Infelizes que o seu anemómetro está avaria desde um ano.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2019 às 11:04)

European Severe Weather Database:

https://www.eswd.eu/


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2019 às 16:15)

*IPMA: Mapa dinâmico - ECMWF
*
*http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.numerica/index-mf2.jsp*

*ECMWF*
Informação baseada no resultado numérico, do modelo ECMWF, para a previsão horária, região do Atlântico Norte para parâmetros temperatura do ar, intensidade do vento,  pressão atmosférica e precipitação. Este conjunto de dados é gerado duas vezes por dia, às 00UTC e às 12UTC, para as próximas 24 horas.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jul 2019 às 02:20)

Olá, alguém pode indicar-me um site onde se refira a previsão da dimensão do granizo no caso de tempestades? Tipo queda de granizo com dimensão igual ou superior a 3 centímetros...


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jul 2019 às 00:13)

A "*casa*" dos recordes



World Meteorological Organization's World Weather & Climate Extremes Archive


----------



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2019 às 12:26)

*Windy Community*:

https://community.windy.com/search?term=portugal&in=titlesposts&lang=pt-PT&page=1


----------



## Gerofil (8 Dez 2019 às 11:59)

Agora muito mais simples de consultar as webcam`s no lado esquerdo da página (adicionem as que faltarem, se fazem favor):

Windy Webcams


----------



## Toby (19 Jun 2020 às 08:32)

Bom dia,

Só por diversão e como se costuma dizer: nem sempre é melhor noutro lugar.
Algumas estações "esquecidas" da Meteo France
Parece que querem medir as folhas que caem...


----------



## godzila (9 Set 2021 às 12:12)

Alguém aqui do fórum sabe se existe alguma camara disponível online da zona de Reguengos de Monsaraz? ou num raio de poucos quilómetros.
agradecia a ajuda.


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Set 2021 às 01:26)

godzila disse:


> Alguém aqui do fórum sabe se existe alguma camara disponível online da zona de Reguengos de Monsaraz? ou num raio de poucos quilómetros.
> agradecia a ajuda.


Vamos colocar ainda este mês


----------



## João Branco (15 Out 2022 às 21:07)

O Instituto de Meteorologia da Grécia tem, no seu site (freemeteo.gr), um mapa que mostra a percepitação de neve ocorrida nas últimas três horas.

Χάρτες : Χιόνι - Καστοριά

Dá para selecionar que área queremos ver, ex: Ευρώπη (Europa), Νοτιοδυτική Ευρώπη (Sudoeste da Europa)

Dá também para selecionar os registos de periodos de três horas anteriores (sendo possível visualizá-los num sequência animada, à semelhança das imagens de satélite no IPMA), ou medições de outros parâmetros para além da neve.

Alguém sabe se estes mapas são fornecidos por alguma entidade de maior escala (ex: NOAA) e estão disponíveis noutro endereço, ou conhecem alguma outra entidade que forneça mapas semelhantes a estes?


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2022 às 22:30)

João Branco disse:


> Alguém sabe se estes mapas são fornecidos por alguma entidade de maior escala (ex: NOAA) e estão disponíveis noutro endereço, ou conhecem alguma outra entidade que forneça mapas semelhantes a estes?



 https://climate.rutgers.edu/snowcover/; https://ccin.ca/index.php/ccw/snow/current/; https://usicecenter.gov/Products/ImsHome


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2022 às 23:01)

Em inglês é melhor  https://freemeteo.gr/weather/kastoria/maps/snow/?gid=735927&language=english&country=greece


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2022 às 23:06)

Anteriormente, observação. Previsão:

https://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi-bin/expertcharts?LANG=en&amp;MENU=0000000000&amp;CONT=euro&amp;MODELL=gfs&amp;MODELLTYP=1&amp;BASE=-&amp;VAR=weas&amp;HH=6&amp;ARCHIV=0&amp;PANEL=0&amp;ZOOM=0&amp;PERIOD=

https://www.wxcharts.com/?panel=def...plottype=10&lat=51.500&lon=-0.250&skewtstep=0

https://apps.ecmwf.int/webapps/open...ion=opencharts_europe&valid_time=202210151200 & https://apps.ecmwf.int/webapps/open...ion=opencharts_europe&valid_time=202210151800


----------



## Scan_Ferr (5 Dez 2022 às 11:16)

Backyard Meteorology: The Science of Weather
					

Learn to forecast the weather just by looking out your window.




					www.edx.org
				




Se alguém tiver interesse.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Dez 2022 às 00:31)

O google play permite descarregar a APP do Netatmo em português, permitindo assim acesso online, em tempo real, a dados meteorológicos globais das estações Netatmo. Não há necessidade de termos uma estação nossa própria. 

Esta tarde de domingo, quando descarreguei a aplicação, por volta das 15h00, toda a Europa com excepção da bacia do Mediterrâneo estava com temperatura inferior a 0º Célsius...


----------



## Gerofil (Hoje às 00:30)

Met Office com dados online de algumas estações portuguesas:

https://wow.metoffice.gov.uk/


----------

